# Looking for a new club...



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2007)

Im in the market for a new hunting club..I am not getting back in the Elbert County club that I was in....I would prefer Oglethorpe County but would listen to other options...Me and Jessica plan on moving back to Oglethorpe County asap...Im tired of having to drive a hour to hunt....I still have my place in Oconee County to deer hunt but it has no turkeys on it...Im looking for a club to bowhunt for deer, rabbit hunt, and turkey hunt....Hogs would be a plus but not a necessity...Turkeys are my #1 focus.....Thanks in advance....


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2007)

Find a slot for me too Brandon................. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Model70 (May 31, 2007)

*Just across the line......Hwy 22 and 44*

1068 acres  3 tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 6 point outside the ears or better QDM 

old bunk house  with electric and water
Power for campers
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  
All new land to our club   
 Lease runs June 1st  07 through May 28 08



21 members on 1068 acres 800.00  year round  

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924

Showing the club Sat / Sun June 2 and 3


----------



## Just 1 More (May 31, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> ...Im tired of having to drive a hour to hunt....



    Sorry,, I had to.. whenever I see someone complain about an hour drive to hunt I just bust out  
Ok.. back to the topic.. someone find this man a club


----------



## sweatequity (May 31, 2007)

*there*

is a club posted in the lease section but didnt come with any information.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> Sorry,, I had to.. whenever I see someone complain about an hour drive to hunt I just bust out
> Ok.. back to the topic.. someone find this man a club



It wouldn't be so bad but I commute back and forth...I don't go camp for the weekend...


----------



## Just 1 More (May 31, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> It wouldn't be so bad but I commute back and forth...I don't go camp for the weekend...



You will after a few more years of marriage


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 31, 2007)

What happened to that other post on here??? I think it was talking about someone having an opening in elbert county...lol haha


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 31, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> You will after a few more years of marriage


____________
Heck, the only time the boy leaves the house now is when Jessica is working or out of town......lol, I couldn't help myself on that one.....lol :,)


----------



## Gadget (May 31, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> You will after a few more years of marriage





  My camper is my second home.........


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok guys... Y'all have had your fun....Now back to the task at hand....finding me a good club to get in...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 1, 2007)

Make sure they allow plenty of guests. They'll be five of us. Me, Lil' Bit, Dee, Misty and Tiny.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> Make sure they allow plenty of guests. They'll be five of us. Me, Lil' Bit, Dee, Misty and Tiny.



amen to that!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2007)

btt


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 2, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Ok guys... Y'all have had your fun....Now back to the task at hand....finding me a good club to get in...



They done and found ya one you wouldn't answer


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> They done and found ya one you wouldn't answer



Which one would that be?


----------



## Greg Tench (Jun 2, 2007)

Good Luck Brandon.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 3, 2007)

btt


----------



## gpigate (Jun 4, 2007)

If Warren county is not too far send me a PM


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 4, 2007)

gpigate said:


> If Warren county is not too far send me a PM



It is but thanks for thinking of me.....



Still looking....


----------



## jcarter (Jun 4, 2007)

the turkeys...do they need to be grandmas hand fed ??


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 4, 2007)

jcarter said:


> the turkeys...do they need to be grandmas hand fed ??



Na....I can kill turkeys anywhere.... 

You know where theres a good club close by me??


----------



## jcarter (Jun 5, 2007)

i got access to about 900 acres on jefferson river road in jackson county. thats about as close as i can get. not a club...just a little private land.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Na....I can kill turkeys anywhere



Ole BigStopper, the BigTalker!!!  Talk is cheap, bro!!!

Ole jcarter almost hit the nail on the head, didn't he?
    

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Gadget (Jun 6, 2007)

GobblingDawg said:


> Ole BigStopper, the BigTalker!!!  Talk is cheap, bro!!!
> 
> Ole jcarter almost hit the nail on the head, didn't he?
> 
> ...




Taking Brandon down to Big Cypress next year, wanna see what he can really do...........


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 6, 2007)

> Na....I can kill turkeys anywhere....



Tell that to the Marines.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 6, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Taking Brandon down to Big Cypress next year, wanna see what he can really do...........



I'm going in the other direction................. he needs to do the Mountain crawl with me in WA.................. 

That separates the ................


----------

